# Will a dove work for me?



## JamieOi (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi!

Ok so, I'm 13 and want to do animal behaviour at Uni. 
I've got a dog , cat and fish however I really feel having a bird (dove) would be really beneficial and fun.
So the most space I can give it is the size of a large metal dog
Crate, my dad called a local breeder and we were told that an exebition fantail dove would be fine as they do not need flying space as most pigeons do. We were told I would need to take it into our yard once a week or so for it to bathe. 

My questions are:
1) would this work? (providing I am willing to spend the time necessary)
2) could you give me an idea of the care involved and what the dove's needs would be?
3) anythin you know about exebition fantails?

Thanks so much!


----------



## JamieOi (Aug 24, 2013)

Could someone just tell me if this plan is fesable as my dad needs to know 

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

One living out side by its self would be a lonely life, and I think it would need some thing a little bigger than a dog create. Pigeons do make good pets after they bond with you. Some one with a single pet pigeon would be able to give you better answers than I would, and they will be around some time today for all your questions.
Dave


----------



## JamieOi (Aug 24, 2013)

Crazy Pete said:


> One living out side by its self would be a lonely life, and I think it would need some thing a little bigger than a dog create. Pigeons do make good pets after they bond with you. Some one with a single pet pigeon would be able to give you better answers than I would, and they will be around some time today for all your questions.
> Dave


I was planning on it being in my room anyway, so it would get a lot of attention. I found a website with a good sized cage measure for a dove and it is equivalent to a medium - large dog cage. So should work? Look forward to other replies 

Thanks pete!


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Jamie, 
I've had single doves in the past, and once they bind with you they'll be devoted to you for life, especially if you get a baby. Crazy Pete isn't crazy in this case; he's spot-on when he says a single dove will have a lonely life. I'm guessing that as you continue your studies your spare time will dwindle, and your bird would become lonely, bored, and needy. Pete's also right about needing more room. Ideally, doves should be kept in a cage that allows them at least a little room for flight, and they should be taken out of the cage for exercise and interaction for at least an hour every day. Birds are social creatures, and doves in particular will bond deeply to you. Your dove will consider you its mate, and doves mate for life. Unless you can spend lots of time with your bird and continue to do so for many years, I'm afraid you'll end up with a lonely dove. Have you thought about a pair instead of a single bird? Maybe a smaller species like diamond doves?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

First off, say pigeon.
Pigeon and dove are the same words, essentially, but right here we will consider them 2 different things -


A large dog crate is much too small for a fantail pigeon. 
A large dog crate would work for a ring neck dove.
A fully grown bird isn't going to bond to you very well.
Could you get a just fledged squeaker?
I'd suggest you get a *dove*. A ring neck dove or something of the sort. Any pigeon will need a loft / a bigger cage (a bird like a fantail needs more floor space since the tail makes things like climbing impossible, so they need a lot of floor space and flat up space), but a dove can easily fit in a space like a large dog crate.
Perhaps you should try something like a finch (not that their much more friendly. Maybe a small parrot?) ? You could have a breeding pair of finches in a dog cage space (guessing, don't listen to that without a bit of research). Or like a small parrot or something. IMO, pigeons / doves don't make good pets that you want to love you and be all cuddly, unless you get it from a young age and spend a LOT of time with it. Parrots, however, are friendly by nature and don't need as much attention like a dove/pigeon. A pair of pigeons/doves are not friendly, a pair of parrots is, at least IME.

But, if you have your heart set on a fantail or a pigeon at all I'd suggest getting a ring neck dove or building some sort of outside cage. A fantail probably wouldn't do well inside - they need a lot of space with ramps going up-wards on shelves if they live inside. Speaking from experience.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you are 13 so what needs to be thought of is who is going to take the pet when you get older and don't want to tend to it anymore, they are work not just fun, so your dad needs to make the commentent really because it will probably be still alive when you go to uni. and as said a lone pigeon would get lonely for another pigeon at some point, esp when they mature and want to nest and mate, I would get two, a mated pair or nest mates, and make sure Dad wants to take over their care if need be.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

spirit wings im 13 also and i had pigeons for 3 years know and im not leaving them and my dad had pigeons when he was my age he gave up on them at 12 i dont know anyone who had a pigeon but one day flicking through the channels went onto mike tyson well since then i had pigeons and when i go to uni i will still have them and when i go to move ill bring them with me i think having a pair of pigeons (doves) will be good i started out with three pigeons i have 12 know but you have to clean feed water every day you will get addict to them haha  i am anyway spiritwings dont think all of the teenagers are the same


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon manic 12 said:


> spirit wings im 13 also and i had pigeons for 3 years know and im not leaving them and my dad had pigeons when he was my age he gave up on them at 12 i dont know anyone who had a pigeon but one day flicking through the channels went onto mike tyson well since then i had pigeons and when i go to uni i will still have them and when i go to move ill bring them with me i think having a pair of pigeons (doves) will be good i started out with three pigeons i have 12 know but you have to clean feed water every day you will get addict to them haha  i am anyway spiritwings dont think all of the teenagers are the same


I used to be one(teenager/kid), so I know they are not all the same. school comes first and things change . you are young so you will understand later. I do admire your commitment. things change when one learns to drive and have boy/girl friends, believe me. but thanks for your thoughts. Having a back up plan does show responsiblity and smarts, and thoughtful for the birds themselves.


----------

